# Danke fürs Buffen



## Daneth (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte einfach mal so interessehalber fragen:

Bedankt ihr euch wenn ihr gebufft werdet?

Also jetzt nicht wenn man in einer Gruppe inner Instanz ist das ist klar.

Ich mein jetzt wenn einfach jemand vorbei kommt und euch "einfach so" Bufft.


-Daneth


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2008)

Nein, ich hab ja nicht drum gebeten. Wenn buffe ich zurück, das wars dann.


----------



## Kleskie (21. Mai 2008)

und wenn du gerade keinen char mit buffs hast???

ich denke mal ein danke ist nicht zu viel verlangt...


----------



## Kusiii (21. Mai 2008)

Ich denke bei manchen Mitspielern kann man froh sein wenn man nix von denen hört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir ist es eigentlich so das ich ein kurzes /danke raus lasse wenn es die zeit zulässt.
Sonst halt buff zurück und weiter gehts...


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2008)

Kleskie schrieb:


> und wenn du gerade keinen char mit buffs hast???
> 
> ich denke mal ein danke ist nicht zu viel verlangt...



Wenn Du etwas für deinen Buff verlangst solltest Du Leute vielleicht nicht ungefragt buffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleskie (21. Mai 2008)

als schurke buffe ich eher selten bis garnicht. 
ich bedanke mich halt wenn ich gebufft werde, hab wahrscheinlich zu viel anstand.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rowak (21. Mai 2008)

ich bedank mich auch immer für buffs - oder auch wenn sich ein heiler mal im bg besonders um mich kümmert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



andersrum freu ich mich auch immer, wenn sich mal jemand bei mir fürn buff oder en lebensrettenden heal bedankt, aber ich erwarte es nicht ^^


----------



## Tharion der Taure (21. Mai 2008)

>>>Viele bedanken sich, muss ja nicht sein, ist aber höflich. Macht mir natürlich auch nichts aus wenn sich nicht zurückbedankt wird, wie gesagt, er hat nicht dannach gefragt und ich will den Leuten nur helfen. Nur ab und zu zuckt mal mein Augenlid, wenn ich Leute buffe und kein Gegenbuff kommt, auch wenn weit und breit kein Mob, also Gefahr, steht, was besonders bei Magiern sehr gerne auftritt. Gegenbuffen könnte schon drin sein. Lasse mir trotz allem die Lust am buffen nicht nehmen, grade auch weil ich früher viel meinen Krieger und meinen Schurken gezockt hab und ich WoW als ein Spiel MIT anderen sehe, nicht nur a la "WTF? Ich bin nicht alleine hier? Auch egal!".


----------



## Vanevil (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich nicht gerade von 5 Mobs beharkt werde, bedanke ich mich auch für ungebetene Buffs. Wurde noch gut erzogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich in der Pampa gebufft werde, bedanke ich mich schon, wenn der Buffspender gerade an mir vorbei läuft. In einer Stadt ist es immer schwer zu sagen, welcher von den Priestern mir jetzt Seelenstärke gab - und im Combatlog nachgucken will ich dann auch nicht. ^.^ Es sei denn er steht direkt und krieg das auch mit.

Letztens bufft mir eine Freundin Mal der Wildnis als sie vor mir stand, ich aber nicht auf den Monitor geguckt hatte (mir war was runtergefallen). Dacht mir nichts bei und geh wieder meiner Wege, als da WIM aufploppt mit einem wunderschönen Whisper: "hättest wenigstens danke sagen können, du arsch" Tjoa... da hing der Segen erstmal einen Moment lang schief. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (21. Mai 2008)

Bin Priester, also wenn dann Buff ich zurück, das wars dann aber auch mit der Freundlichkeit. Wie Tikume schon sagte, ich hab keinen drum gebeten und ein Re Buff ist das beste was man geben kann.


----------



## Schranzman (21. Mai 2008)

Makro /danke, das wars, will mich ja net ewig damit aufhalten und irgendjemand zuflüstern "thx", die meisten machen das ja eh im vorbeigehe
^^


----------



## Babble (21. Mai 2008)

Fürs Buffen bedanke ich mich nicht, wenn ich aber mit meiner Schurkin in den BG´s unterwegs bin und sich mir ein Heiler anschliesst dann bedanke ich mich für die Heilung, weil man sollte sich doch mal gut mit den Heilern stellen und nicht immer jammern das es keine Heilung gibt.


----------



## Illuminatos (21. Mai 2008)

Ich als Paladin buffe eigentlich immer Große Segen, je nachdem was meine Teamkameraden brauchen. Da finde ich es nicht zu viel verlangt mal eben danke zu sagen. Ist ja heute leider so, das viele es für selbstverständlich halten, gebufft zu werden...


----------



## Thewizard76 (21. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ich jemandem im vorbeirennen Buffe erwarte ich nicht das der sich bedankt. Wenn der sich dann auch noch rumdrehen muss und dann anklicken und flüstern ist das ein sehr hoher aufwand.
Es ist sehr schön das es gemacht wird und jeder der gebuffed wurde ist auch bestimmt sehr dankbar dafür und das reicht doch auch. Und wenn mal ein danke kommt dann ist das für mich die bestätigung auch für die anderen die nichts gesagt hatten


----------



## Thewizard76 (21. Mai 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich als Paladin buffe eigentlich immer Große Segen, je nachdem was meine Teamkameraden brauchen. Da finde ich es nicht zu viel verlangt mal eben danke zu sagen. Ist ja heute leider so, das viele es für selbstverständlich halten, gebufft zu werden...


Selbstverständlich ist es für die wenigsten. Und die für die es selbstverständlich ist die hast du ganz schnell rausgefiltert.
Da kommt dann meist.
Kannst Buff geben oder eh buff mal.
Diese Leute kriegen von mir gar nichts


----------



## KilJael (21. Mai 2008)

@Illu: Was du meinst ist in Gruppen, da ist es normal gebufft zuwerden weil damit eine Arbeit Leistungsoptimierung stattfindet.

Ich bedanken mich recht selten für Buff's, zum einen weil ich fast immer nur am Kämpfen bin, zum anderen weil es machmal zu stressig ist dem Priest/Mage/Pala/etc. nach zuflitzen nur um den namen zu erkennen, stattdessen wart ich meist bis die Leute probs mit nem mob haben und heale sie einfach ehe sie sterben wieder voll.


----------



## Tally (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich mitkriege, wer mich gebufft hat und denjenigen noch in den Focus kriege, bevor er außer Reichweite ist, bedanke ich mich per emote (wenn mein Char nicht auch buffen kann) oder ich buffe quasi als Dank zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Umgekehrt buffe ich auch meistens und freue mich, wenn ich nen Buff  oder ein kleines "Danke" zurückkriege. Wobei es mich nicht stört, wenn beides nicht kommt, wenn ich im vorbeilaufen gebufft habe. Aber wenn ich irgendwo stehe und z.B. angle oder in nem begrenzten Umkreis Leder farme, Spieler buffe, die noch ne Weile um mich rumspringen (sich sogar zu mir umdrehen) und ich zudem noch die Einzige weit und breit bin, die Pfötchen verteilen kann, dann finde ich es schon sehr schwach, wenn da kein "Danke" oder ein Buff zurückkommt. Findet man vermehrt heutzutage....


----------



## Tally (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich mitkriege, wer mich gebufft hat und denjenigen noch in den Focus kriege, bevor er außer Reichweite ist, bedanke ich mich per emote (wenn mein Char nicht auch buffen kann) oder ich buffe quasi als Dank zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Umgekehrt buffe ich auch meistens und freue mich, wenn ich nen Buff  oder ein kleines "Danke" zurückkriege. Wobei es mich nicht stört, wenn beides nicht kommt, wenn ich im vorbeilaufen gebufft habe. Aber wenn ich irgendwo stehe und z.B. angle oder in nem begrenzten Umkreis Leder farme, Spieler buffe, die noch ne Weile um mich rumspringen (sich sogar zu mir umdrehen) und ich zudem noch die Einzige weit und breit bin, die Pfötchen verteilen kann, dann finde ich es schon sehr schwach, wenn da kein "Danke" oder ein Buff zurückkommt. Findet man vermehrt heutzutage....


Edit: Ups, sry für Doppelpost. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wohl ne unruhige Hand heute.


----------



## 1337Stalker (21. Mai 2008)

Ich buffe grundsätzlich alle, die mich auch buffen. Auch bedanke ich mit per /danke bei den Spieler die mich gebufft haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domes (21. Mai 2008)

Buffen ist wie ein Lächeln auf der Straße - am besten man lächelt zurück :-).


----------



## Tanknix (21. Mai 2008)

Kann mich Tally nur anschliessen.
Da ich leider nichts oder zumindest nichts gescheites buffen kann mit meinen chars, ist ein danke das einzige was ich erwidern kann.


----------



## hunter2701 (21. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab ja nicht drum gebeten. Wenn buffe ich zurück, das wars dann.



aber freuen tust du dich doch trotzdem darüber oder?
also kann man sich auch bedanken, das nett man dann gute kinderstube gehabt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amokee (21. Mai 2008)

Ich freue mich als Deff über jeden Buff - auch wenn ich ein Int-Buff bekomme und damit nicht "blöd" durch die Gegend laufe :-)

Manchmal ist es allerdings schwierig, den Urheber des Buffs auf die Schnelle herauszufinden und dann bleibt auch mein >thx< auf der Strecke - ansonsten bedanke ich mich für jeden Buff.


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2008)

hunter2701 schrieb:


> aber freuen tust du dich doch trotzdem darüber oder?
> also kann man sich auch bedanken, das nett man dann gute kinderstube gehabt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, insbesondere wenn ich mal meine Ruhe haben will ist sowas eher Störung für mich.

Und wenn jemand schon im vorraus für eine ungefragte Sache den großen Dank erwartet dann ist das eher Zwang & Erpressung als ehrlich gemeinte Hilfe. Und von solchen Leuten will ich garantiert keine Buffs/Hilfe.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

bin auch ein höfflicher mensch und freue mich über buff`s.
bedanke mich natürlich auch wenn ich es gerade kann

mit den chars wo ich buffen kann verlange ich aber nicht das ich ein danke bekomme.


----------



## Eckhexaule (21. Mai 2008)

Ich freu mich immer über Buffs!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Darum sag ich eigentlich immer Danke und buffe zurück (sofern das mein Char zulässt)
Ich finde das gehört einfach zu einer guten Erziehung.

Wenn ich buffe freu ich mich natürlich auch über ein Danke.
Hab auch übers buffen auch schon Ingame-Freunde gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

solong


----------



## hunter2701 (21. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, insbesondere wenn ich mal meine Ruhe haben will ist sowas eher Störung für mich.
> 
> Und wenn jemand schon im vorraus für eine ungefragte Sache den großen Dank erwartet dann ist das eher Zwang & Erpressung als ehrlich gemeinte Hilfe. Und von solchen Leuten will ich garantiert keine Buffs/Hilfe.



ja klar, die buffs stören deine ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn das so ist sollte man doch lieber fernsehen gucken, wenn man seine ruhe haben will^^

und wenn du es als zwang & erpressung empfindest, sry, dann hast du eine grundlegende falsche gefühlsgabe. 

anscheinend ist es für viele hier schwer, sich zu bedanken. da man als buffer soetwas kennt, können wir damit sehr gut leben. es ist ja auch kein muss sich zu bedanken, da wir es ja gerne machen und es gewohnt sind, keinen dank zu bekommen und auch den nicht erwarten. hier geht es aber um die grundlegende sache, dass man sich bedanken könnte und sich keiner dadurch einen zacken aus der krone bricht, so wie wir uns keinen zacken aus der krone brechen, wenn wir buffen.

nur mal zur anmerkung, ein heal ist auch ein buff, und wenn jmd. kurz vorm abkratzen ist, weil er sich überschätzt hat, dann freud derjenige sich oder? und nur dann soll ein thx angebracht sein????
alles klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamozz (21. Mai 2008)

Also wenn ich grade aufm Mount bin und mich dann jemand Bufft reite/fliege ich weiter. Wenn ich grade aber eh nur doof in der Gegend rum stehe, buffe ich zurück. Außer in einer Ini. Da ist Buffen pflicht. Da hört der Spaß auf, manche Inis haben sind harte Arbeit...


----------



## Triptonight (21. Mai 2008)

wenn ich gesehen hat wer mich gebuffed hat bedanke ich mich


----------



## Gamerhenne (21. Mai 2008)

ich bedanke mich eigentlich grundsätzlich, wenn ich es merke ( es sei denn, ich bin afk ) und wenn es nur ein kurzes "thx" ist.
Für längeres Danken hält dann auch schon mal ein /bow oder ein /winken her


----------



## Natsumee (21. Mai 2008)

wen mein Priester gebufft wird buff ich zurück wird mein krieger gebufft dan /danke


mfg


----------



## Murogar (21. Mai 2008)

@Tikume, Stimm ich dir zu. Wozu soll ich mich auch noch bedanken. Ich hab doch nicht darum gebeten. Warum soll sich der alte Mensch dem du eben einen Platz in der Bahn angeboten hast sich auch noch bedanken. Warum soll sich der den du eben über die Strasse geholfen hast sich auch noch bei dir bedanken. Sie alle haben DICH NICHT darum gebeten.

Achso. Das kann dir eh nicht passieren. Du hilfst eh niemandem wenn er dich vorher nicht darum gebeten hat...


Ja dann: Ein Stoffel grüsst nicht, weil ein Stoffel nicht dankt. (Stoffel=Miesepeter)

Für mich persönlich. Ich versuche mich persönlich zu bedanken und auch ggf. zurück zubuffen. Ansonsten im Allgemein-Chat wenn ich nicht gleich feststellen kann wer es war. Das Wörtchen "Danke", es scheint doch einigen schwerzufallen.


So long


----------



## Segojan (21. Mai 2008)

Prinzipiell würd ich mich ja gern bedanken, aber ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass derjenige welcher meistens schon viel zu weit weg ist. Schreien halt ich für unangemessen.

Deshalb stellvertretend an dieser Stelle an alle, die meine Charies buffen: DANKE!


----------



## Seishirou Sakurazuka (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich nicht grad als Schurke unterwegs bin und Int gebuffed bekomme bedanke ich mich schon.
Ist selten genug, dass man sowas antrifft^^

Wenn ich mit meiner Priesterin unterwegs bin buffe ich eigentlich ungefragt niemanden ausser derjenige hat mir grad irgendwie geholfen oder fragt freundlich.
Unfreundliches fragen (hey buff mal ausdauer!), nachdem man mir nen Questmob vor der Nase weggeschnappt hat (wie gestern passiert) gibt aber weder Buff noch Heal von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich bedanke mich grundsätzlich für alles, wenn mir jemand etwas gutes tut, sei es nun ingame oder i, reallife. 
Bis jetzt ist es immer gut angekommen, aber dieses ''thx'' ist nix für mich, da kann ich auch einfach nichts sagen. Nene dann schreib ich lieber ein oder zwei Sätze.
Naja hiess eh immer ich sei zu freundlich, daher habe ich auch die Freundin verloren. Was für eine Ironie...
Aber trotzdem, WoW hat so ne riesengrosse Spielergemeinde, da sind halt alle arten von Leuten darunter.
Das würde jetzt ne riesengrosse Liste geben...
Aber ja wie schon gesagt wurde, von vielen kann man froh sein, wenn man nix hört.


----------



## Kammarheit (21. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab ja nicht drum gebeten. Wenn buffe ich zurück, das wars dann.






Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du etwas für deinen Buff verlangst solltest Du Leute vielleicht nicht ungefragt buffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, insbesondere wenn ich mal meine Ruhe haben will ist sowas *eher Störung* für mich.
> 
> Und wenn jemand schon im vorraus für eine ungefragte Sache den großen Dank erwartet dann ist das eher Zwang & Erpressung als ehrlich gemeinte Hilfe. Und von solchen Leuten will ich garantiert keine Buffs/Hilfe.



wenn ich schon sowas lese gibt es gleich ein buff von mir mit - 90% auf alle werte.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du etwas für deinen Buff verlangst solltest Du Leute vielleicht nicht ungefragt buffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tiku is heut mitm falschen Fuß aufgestanden was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: ich finds auch höflicher zumindest n /danke rauszudrücken oder sofern möglich zurückbuffen....wenn ich hier teilweise höre "wenn es die Zeit zulässt" ... das is ein Klick ^^ gut ich als Krieger bin fein raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (21. Mai 2008)

Kamos schrieb:


> Naja hiess eh immer ich sei zu freundlich, daher habe ich auch die Freundin verloren. Was für eine Ironie...



ja Junge, Frauen stehen auf Arschlöcher, ich hab auch imemr gedacht, lieb und nett und freundlich sein und die Frauen liegen dir zu Füßen, nix wars ^^ andere Schiene gefahren und schwubbs läufts auch mit der Nachbarin XD


----------



## Shaniya (21. Mai 2008)

Ich fänd´s schön wenn ich jemanden buffe (ok freiwillig und ungefragt) das er mich dann auch buffen würde!!! Aber das ist meistens nicht so! Buffen ist ja ne Sekunden-Sache und wirklich kein Aufwand.

Ansonsten bei Krieger etc. die keinen buff haben, verlang ich auch kein Danke, das ist für mich selbstverständlich alles und jeden zu buffen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungwale (21. Mai 2008)

Kammarheit schrieb:


> wenn ich schon sowas lese gibt es gleich ein buff von mir mit - 90% auf alle werte.



Jepp...es ist schon erschreckend, wieviel schreckliche schmerzen so ein kleines "danke schön" oder "thx" zufügt. Und dieses grauenhafte, störende icon dann da oben rechts in der ecke des bildschirms...stöööörend! Und diese impertinenten, nervenden leute, die einem einfach mal so was nettes tun...unverschämtes gesocks! Grausam, grausam....! 
So, jetzt mal im ernst:
Ich finde, wenn man jemandem begegnet, der schon so nett ist und einen bufft (viele gibt es ja nicht mehr, die soetwas machen), dann ist ein kleines (ach so störendes?) "thx" schon angebracht. Alles andere zeugt für mich lediglich von - wie hiess es weiter oben so schön?- miserabler Kinderstube.


----------



## Etrius (21. Mai 2008)

Ich bedanke mich auch nicht für Buffs, das geht mir einfach zu schnell manchmal. 
Kommt auch drauf an, mit welchem Char ich gerade on bin. Wenn ich nur mal eben Tränke basteln will und nen Buff bekomme, so what ?

In der "Wildnis" sieht es schon ganz anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)) da kommt dann meistens nen /verbeugen

Da ich aber über ein Addon buffe, habe ich garkeine Tasten zum Buffen in der Leiste, kann also kaum selber schnell mal nen Buff rüberwerfen.


----------



## Liquidlake (21. Mai 2008)

also ich bedank mich meistens bei den buffern wenn ich nich grad im kampf bin und au mitkriege wers war ^^
im bg sag ich au ab und zu mal "super heilung".. und ausserhalb des bgs bedanke ich mich immer für heilung..

aber bezüglich der heiler im bg denke ich eignetlich das es im grunde selbstverständlich ist das sie heilen, ich meine sie bedanken sich ja aunet bei mir das ich schaden mache...


----------



## Morélia (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde ein Danke ist fast (zumindest für mich) eine normale Reaktion. 
Und wenn ich lese: _"Ich hab ja nicht drum gebeten"_ frage ich mich ob man da ein Danke im Alltag bekommen würde, wenn man ungebeten mal die Tür auf hält zB. 
Ich finde einfach, es ist eine Geste der Höflichkeit. 
Ausser, man bekommts halt mal nicht mit oder kann grad nicht schreiben.


----------



## Neradox (21. Mai 2008)

Ja, immer, manchmal per /s, manchmal flüster ich sogar. Ich finds einfach eine Frage der Höflichkeit. Als Hexer kann ich nur leider nicht sinnvoll zurückbuffen^^


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2008)

ich hab manchmal amgekreuzt,weil es situationsbedingt ist...
im AV-BG bedanke ich mich sicherlich nicht bei den vielen buffs,die ich da vor Beginn innerhalb weniger Sekunden bekomme(wüsste auch gar nicht bei wem alles)...
aber wenn mich jemand im offenen Gelände im Vorbeigehen buffed,bedanke ich mich und geb ihn (als Pala)ein passenden buff gleich mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auf der anderen Seite erwarte ich allerdings auch kein Dank dafür wenn ich jemand mal so buffe.freut mich zwar,aber ist auch net notwendig...


----------



## noizycat (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich buffe gern, auch ungefragt im Vorbeigehen, und ich verlange dann auch kein Danke. 

Natürlich freu ich mich, wenn sich jmd. bedankt, aber ich kenne das selber, manchmal gehts einfach zu schnell, oder jmd. ist afk und bekommts nicht mit, oder ist im Kampf und da erwarte ich nicht, dass er neben dem Gekloppe noch ein Danke in die Tasten hämmert. Und wie gesagt, derjenige hat ja nicht drum gebeten ...  

Wenn sich jmd. bedankt, den ich im Vorbeigehen buffe, ists schön, und ein Rebuff das beste, das passieren kann, aber wenn nix kommt, ist das auch nicht so wild ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: In BGs ist Buffen am Anfang für mich selbstverständlich, kostet ja nix. Und in Inzen dients, wie schrieb jmd. so schön, der "Leistungsoptimierung", also auch selbstverständlich ...


----------



## Lillyan (21. Mai 2008)

Ein /danke gibt es schon, wenn cihs denn mitkriege.... manchmal metzel ich auch einfach vor mich hin und bin gar nicht ganz bei der Sache oder so sehr in einen Kampf vertieft, daß ich es gar nicht mitkriege. In letzerer Situation wurde ich letztens gebufft und dann nach 5 Sekunden noch im Kampf angemotzt, daß ich mich nicht bedanke.... bei sowas vergeht einem dann auch die Lust am freundlich sein.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn mich jemand im vorbeirennen bufft, mach ich "Dankeshüpfer" (also wenn euch ein Rosazopfgnom nach einem Buff entgegenspringt wisst ihr bescheid). 
Wenn es nicht im vorbeirennen ist bedank ich mich auch und im BG bedank ich mich auch wenn ein heiler mich rettet.
Ausser ich hab "leck-mich-am-ar......m-tag".


----------



## riggedi (21. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab ja nicht drum gebeten. Wenn buffe ich zurück, das wars dann.


Sag mal Tikume (und die anderen "Mit-Dem-Falschen-Bein-Aufsteher"),
bist Du generell so schlecht drauf? Ich spar mir jetzt mal die Quotes Deiner weiteren Aussagen. Ist es zuviel verlangt mal ein /danke zu schreiben für einen Buff der X Minuten hält?
Ich mache diese verrückten RL Daily Q´s im Büro und wenn mir da jmd mal ein Stück Schoki anbietet oder nen Kaffee mitbringt, dann tut mir es bei Leibe nicht weh mich dafür zu bedanken - auch wenn ich nicht danach gefragt habe. Easy does it!
Aber, naja, ist halt Erziehungssache und Frage des Anstandes.

Riggedi

PS: Be polite - don´t bite!


----------



## Exomia (21. Mai 2008)

Also ich buffe wenn ich jemanden meiner Fraktion sehe gerne mal mit Int, und wenn ich wieder irgend ne Krieger sehe der sich irgend wo abmüht dann geb ich ihm auch mal einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn man sich dann bedank, find ich wirklich net, aber ich bin meistens so schnell wieder weg wie der buff gesetzt war. Das einzige wo ich mich immer wirklich bedanke ist wenn ein Hexer so net ist und mir *Im wasser irgend wo ganz tief unter Wasser nicht in einer Fütze* einen unterwasser buff gibt. Wenn hots auch als buff gelten dann bedank ich mich auch für diese ( und ja ich weis Hots sind keine Buffs H.o.T.= Heal over time 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aber eben nur so mal angemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tirkari (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich sehe, daß ich gebufft wurde und den sehe, der das gemacht hat, gibts nen Buff zurück (wenn ich Magier, Pala oder Priester grad bin) oder nen Danke (als Schami oder Jäger)
Weiß ich nicht, wer das war, gibts meist nen /danke ohne Target, fühlt sich hoffentlich der Richtige angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles, was irgendwo rumsteht buffe ich aber nicht, wenn ich das kann, gerade in Städten nicht. Ich buffe andere eher dann, wenn ich sie irgendwo in der Wildnis sehe oder als Reaktion auf einen Buff von anderen. Wenn von denen jemand sich bedankt, freu ich mich, wenn nix kommt, auch egal. Richtig niedlich fand ich die kleine Gnomenkriegerin, der ich letztens Ausdauer gebufft hatte: kam im Chat das Emote "Jippie jubelt!" und die Kleine hüpfte fröhlich davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manchmal ist Bedanken aber auch gar nicht möglich, wenn jemand so schnell im Vorbeilaufen bufft, daß der, ehe man sich umgucken kann, schon wieder weg ist.


Es gibt aber auch Hilfe, die eher kontraproduktiv ist und lästig, da stimme ich Tikume schon zu, auch wenns bei mir weniger das Buffen ist.
Wenn ich ewig und drei Tage als Pala auf einen Mob haue, liegt das NICHT daran, daß Palas keinen Schaden machen, sondern daß ich ne neue Waffenart gelernt hab, und die skillen will. Und wenn dann ein übereifriger Magier mir jeden davon schockfrostet und sofort tötet, hilft mir das kein bißchen, im Gegenteil. Selbst wenn man dann höflich darum bittet, daß derjenige doch vielleicht eigene Mobs tötet und nicht bei meinen hilft, weil ich dann nicht Waffe skillen kann, funzt das leider nicht immer, sondern von einem wurd ich angemault, warum ich so reagieren würd, er hätt mir doch nur helfen wollen ...


----------



## Kammarheit (21. Mai 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Wenn ich ewig und drei Tage als Pala auf einen Mob haue, liegt das NICHT daran, daß Palas keinen Schaden machen, sondern daß ich ne neue Waffenart gelernt hab, und die skillen will. Und wenn dann ein übereifriger Magier mir jeden davon schockfrostet und sofort tötet, hilft mir das kein bißchen, im Gegenteil. Selbst wenn man dann höflich darum bittet, daß derjenige doch vielleicht eigene Mobs tötet und nicht bei meinen hilft, weil ich dann nicht Waffe skillen kann, funzt das leider nicht immer, sondern von einem wurd ich angemault, warum ich so reagieren würd, er hätt mir doch nur helfen wollen ...



hier geht es einzig und allein um´s buffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab aber auch schon elebt das jemand mit 5% hp grad am wegrennen 4% ... 2% mein heal trift ein 75% hp ich kill fix den mob noch und zack "ehy du N**b - ich wollte waffe skillen" das is wirklich passiert...


----------



## Morélia (21. Mai 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Wenn ich ewig und drei Tage als Pala auf einen Mob haue, liegt das NICHT daran, daß Palas keinen Schaden machen, sondern daß ich ne neue Waffenart gelernt hab, und die skillen will.


Killen würd ich auch nicht, aber ich bleib dann schonmal stehen und schicke einen Heal raus.
Denn grade das is mir auch schon passiert, also, dass ich Waffe skillen wollte und Mob war auf einmal tot, weil jemand "helfen" wollte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber böse bin ich dann auch nicht, er hats ja in dem Moment auch nur gut gemeint.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab ja nicht drum gebeten. Wenn buffe ich zurück, das wars dann.


ich tue das auch... als schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (21. Mai 2008)

Mir passiert es manchmal, dass ich es gar nicht mitkriege wenn mich jemand buffed und ich mich erst später frage wo hab ich das jetzt her? ^^

Wenn ichs aber merke dann bedanke ich mich auch!

Und wenn ich irgendwo einfach so wild die Leute buffe ist es mir eigentlich egal ob sich jemand bedankt oder nicht.

Was ich allerdings etwas fies finde ist, wenn jemand meinem Krieger nen Int-Buff verpasst! *fg


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Mai 2008)

Ja mit /danke


----------



## Dark Guardian (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich kann, buffe ich zurück, und auch nur, falls es Sinn macht (nicht jeder kann jeden Buff gebreuchen).

Wozu soll ich mich bedanken wenn einer an mir vorbei läuft und mir nen Buff gibt? Ich habe 1 nicht drum gebetn und 2. muss derjenige damit rechnen das ich anderweitig beschäftigt bin.

Wenn ich allerdings kurz vorm abkratzen bin und jemand springt da in die Bresche bedanke ich mich auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dobro (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn mich einer ungefragt bufft, buff ich zurück - ist selbstverständlich. Wenn ich auf nem Char bin mit dem ich nicht buffen kann bedank ich mich mit nem whisper "thx" und bekomm das standard mäßige "np" zurück oder ich machs per Emote /danke =)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Mai 2008)

im prinzip ja, außer man bekommt mal wieder in tanaris wasseratmung verpasst


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Mai 2008)

ich bin priester und buffe in og immer wild vor mich hin und mir ist es ziemlich egal ob sich die leute  bei mir bedanken oder nicht. ich mache es freiwillig, also lege ich da auch nicht besonderen wert drauf.


----------



## Denys (21. Mai 2008)

ich bedanke mich nicht fürs buffen!

Buff = 1 Mausklick

Danke = 5 Buchstaben

Wer nicht buffen will solls bleiben lassen!


----------



## -dekagepe- (21. Mai 2008)

wenn ich grade mit einem char unterwegs bin, der keine (passenden) buffs hat, dann sag ich artig danke (wenn irgend möglich), auch wenn der buffer es nur im vorbeilaufen gemacht hat. andereseits erwarte ich,wenn ich mit buffs um mich werfe kein danke, freue mich aber um so mehr, wenn sich jemand die zeit zum bedanken nimmt...ist ja nicht gerade selbstverständlich


----------



## alchilèes (21. Mai 2008)

kann es sein das einige nicht den unterschied zwischen rl und spiel kennen?

aber back to topic.....
ein buff ist kein heal, der heal im kampf kann mich vorm friedhof bewahren der buff ist eine nette verstärkung ich kann aber auch ohne ihn weiterspielen, also bedanke ich mich wenn mir einer im kampf beisteht, wenn mich aber einer im vorübergehen bufft werde ich ihm mit sicherheit nicht hinterher rennen um mich bei ihm zu bedanken.


----------



## Morélia (21. Mai 2008)

> kann es sein das einige nicht den unterschied zwischen rl und spiel kennen?



Inwiefern?


----------



## Dhyana (21. Mai 2008)

Hallöchen,
@Riggedi:


> Sag mal Tikume (und die anderen "Mit-Dem-Falschen-Bein-Aufsteher"),
> bist Du generell so schlecht drauf? Ich spar mir jetzt mal die Quotes Deiner weiteren Aussagen. Ist es zuviel verlangt mal ein /danke zu schreiben für einen Buff der X Minuten hält?
> Ich mache diese verrückten RL Daily Q´s im Büro und wenn mir da jmd mal ein Stück Schoki anbietet oder nen Kaffee mitbringt, dann tut mir es bei Leibe nicht weh mich dafür zu bedanken - auch wenn ich nicht danach gefragt habe. Easy does it!
> Aber, naja, ist halt Erziehungssache und Frage des Anstandes.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin absolut deiner Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüsse
Dhyana


----------



## Borberat (21. Mai 2008)

Buffen ist super, egal welcher Buff und welches lvl!
Ich hab ein /danke Makro das krieg ich eigentlich immer raus wenn ich mal von einem vorbeigehenden Gebufft werde und ansonsten buffe ich jeden der mir über den Weg läuft.

Auch SDM Rang 1 bringt für nen lvl 70er, überlegt mal was ich alles macht für einen gegenstand der 60 attack mehr hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist so ein Buff von nem kleinen doch ne feine Sache!


----------



## Borberat (21. Mai 2008)

Dhyana schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> @Riggedi:
> 
> 
> ...



;o) Guter Grundgedanke, aber Höflichkeit ist bei den kiddies leider out^^

Finde danke sagen gut, nett halt einfach, aber muss nicht unbedingt sein.
Aber konstantes Ablehnen weil man ja zu geil ist und eh nicht gefragt hat...
naja spare mir hier unhöfliche Kommentare, denkt euch euren Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hödr (21. Mai 2008)

Ich bedank mich immer wenn mir jemand buffs gibt....

Teilweise buffe ich auch nicht z.B. Alteractal...
Alle weinen wens keinen Tisch gibt, aber selbst bekommt man keine buffs geschweige einen gs.. 

Daher gibts für mich darauf keine pauschale Antwort


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> ;o) Guter Grundgedanke, aber Höflichkeit ist bei den kiddies leider out^^


leider.aber auch erwachsene sagen *wenn wer nicht bufft idiot wer bufft ist ja ganz normal wieso sollte ich fuer 1n mausklick danke sagen*
und solange es menschen gibt wird die hoeflichkeit und hoffnung nicht sterben


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Mai 2008)

Bei mir kommt´s drauf an:

1.Fall:

Wenn ich gildeninter raide ,zum Beispiel mit meinem Fury, bedanke ich mich nicht besonders für die buffs,da das bei uns ist der Gilde als selbstverständlich gehandelt wird, da es dem Raid ja unterstützt.

2.Fall:

Sobald ich aber rnd raide oder im BG unterwegs bin (was ich eher selten bin) bedanke ich mich natürlich persönlich per /w bei der Person, da ein Buff im BG leider nicht zur Selbstverständlichkeit gehört :/.

3.Wenn ich mit meinem Pala gildenintern raide erwarte ich keinen besonderen Dank, da es die Kameraden einfach deutlich supportet und was ihnen hilft hilft wiederum auch mir (Bosskill).

3.1Fall:

Wenn ich rnd mit meinem Pala raiden gehe (was die Ausnahme darstellt) find ich es schon angebracht zumindest ein kurzes "thx" zu schreiben um dem Gegenüber/Ausführenden seine/n Dankbarkeit/Respekt zu zeigen.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (21. Mai 2008)

Kommt drauf an wo... Alterac bevors losgeht? Stellt euch mal vor da sagt jeder danke >_< ich glaub das macht man auch für den Sieg und nicht nur weil man nett ist. In der City? Mein Gott manchmal haben halt manche Leute langeweile. Irg am Arsch der Welt? Tja wenn du nicht grade eine Klasse bist die auch Buffen kann dann ist es meißt einfach nur eine nette Geste. Meißt haben aber solche handlungen nen unbewussten Hacken. Man ist selber nett um nett behandelt zu werden. Z.b. verleitet ihr dann den gebufften dazu euch ein wenig aufmerksamkeit zu schenken. Das kann man prima ausnutzen ^^ indem man z.b. nach dem "np" man nebenbei erwähnen kann das man in der nähe eine Gruppenquest machen muss. Aber solltet ihr einen Jäger treffen, der Gildenlos ist, Beastmaster geskillt ist und sein Pet: "Owl" "Cat" oder "Baer" heißt, dann steht ihr warscheinlich vor einem Chinafarmer ^^ und da müsst ihr euch nicht wundern das der nicht mal in eure richtung schaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BenBella (21. Mai 2008)

Ich bedanke mich eher seltener für Buffs....in der offenen Welt passiert das meist eh im vorbeilaufen so das ich meisten's nicht mitbekomme wer das gerade war.Auf dem Schlachtfeld seh ich Buffs als selbstverständlich.Bedankt sich ja auch keiner für den Dmg den ich mache.Ist halt ein geben und nehmen...der Magier der ein tisch aufstellt bekommt aber immer ein danke denn von denen gibt es nicht mehr viele....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Inis seh ich das ähnlich wie im BG...trägt halt jeder was zum sieg bei was er kann.


----------



## DiabloJo (21. Mai 2008)

ich bedank mich eig. immer nur mit so thx sagen. aber reintheoretisch wie ihr sagt zurück buffen ohne zu bedanken wollen die meisten bei mir mit unendlicher atem und unsichtbarkeit entdecken wohl eher nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (21. Mai 2008)

alchilèes schrieb:


> kann es sein das einige nicht den unterschied zwischen rl und spiel kennen?



Viele scheinen zu vergessen, dass sie während sie vor dem PC sitzen trotzdem mit anderen Menschen interagieren...


----------



## Schurik27 (21. Mai 2008)

Nun, ist es denn nicht selbstverständlich?? 

- Muß ich mich beim Krieger bedanken, wenn der Garni Tankt?
- Muß ich mich beim Heiler bedanken, wenn der mir mal nen Heal gibt?
- Muß ich mich beim Schurken bedanken, wenn der "Stern" stunt?

.....danke Lieber Priester, das du dich dazu erbahmt hast mir nen Ausdauerbuff zu gebn,
was dich ein Teil von deinem Wertvollen mana gekostet hat...

Ich habe eh das gefühl, daß einige Spieler nen falschen Char gewählt haben, wenn ich sehe,
daß die Schattenpriester heilen, Holy Priester Dämätsch machen, Verstärker Schamis und Heil Dudus versuchen zu Tanken...

...und an die Mages, wenn ihr genervt seit nen Tisch aufzustellen, macht euch nen Schurken, da 
nervt euch keiner mehr damit! Dann seit ihr dieses lästige Buffen, Sheepen und Tischlein entlich
los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleskie (21. Mai 2008)

Borberat schrieb:


> ;o) Guter Grundgedanke, aber Höflichkeit ist bei den kiddies leider out^^
> 
> Finde danke sagen gut, nett halt einfach, aber muss nicht unbedingt sein.
> Aber konstantes Ablehnen weil man ja zu geil ist und eh nicht gefragt hat...
> ...



recht hat er...


----------



## Kono (shat) (21. Mai 2008)

hm, also im vorbeirennen, buffe ich nicht zurück, und bedanke mich auch nicht
grund: entweder sind die anderen zu schnell, oder ich zu langsam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich laufe immer mit wasd, wenn mich jemand bufft, muss ich zum weiterlaufen erstmal automatisch einstellen, dann cam schwenken, wer mich da überhaupt gebufft hat
bis ich damit fertig bin, ist der spieler meist über alle berge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
irgendwann hab ichs aufgegeben^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (2. Mai 2009)

ich buffe meistens zurück,wenn sie nicht schon weg sind


----------



## Kaokal (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bedanke mich auch so gut wie immer,wenn er nicht zu schnell weg ist,und buffe auch andere Leute bzw heile sie in freier Wildbahn wenn ihnen 5 mobs am Arsch hängen.
Ich verlange auch nicht das sich jeder bei mir bedankt,aber ich finde solche Einstellungen wie die von Tikume ein klein wenig (sehr) asozial..."ich bedanke mich nicht denn ich habe ja nicht darum gebeten"..Du bist garantiert jemand der,wenn er sich mal dazu herablässt nach nem Buff zu fragen,nicht mit "könnte ich einen XXX-Buff bekommen?" sondern schlicht mit "buff XXX" kommt. Finde ein kleines /w XYZ danke oder einfach ein /thank is net allzuviel verlangt


----------



## m1chel (2. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich immer ,wenn Palas flahsc buffen und man dann nach was anderen frafr


----------



## GreenIsaac (2. Mai 2009)

Krieger... bekomme Int Buff...
Natürlich bedanke ich mich! Was für ne Frage... oo


----------



## MadRedCap (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir gildenintern Schabernack treiben, bedankt sich keine Sau für die Buffs, weil sie Pflicht sind.
Ausser es wird ständig vergessen, das jemand nachgebufft wird, dann gibts halt n trockenes und keineswegs freundliches: Danke!


----------



## Haggy11 (2. Mai 2009)

Mit meinem Priester buffe ich ab und an schonmal wen mit ausdauer.. Wenn cih grad nicht aufm Mount sitze. Aber mehr aus langeweile oder weil derjenige halt grad so aussieht als würd ers brauchen können ;D

Prinzipiell brauch man aber die buffs nicht wenn man solo unterwegs ist. Ich hab an sich erstmal kein interesse das mir daher irgendwer irgendwo nen buff gibt. Klar ists nett, aber... naja.

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin störts mich sogar wenn mir jemand nen danke whispert nachdem ich ihn gebufft hab^^ Dann muss ich ja seinen whisper wegklicken (WIM ftw)


----------



## Larmina (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich einen Char spiele, der nicht zurückbuffen kann mach ich /danke
ansonsten buff ich einfach zurück und gut is


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Mai 2009)

> Wenn ihr gebufft werdet, bedankt ihr euch dann?


Logisch, soviel Zeit muß sein.
Und wenn mein Char kann buffe ich natürlich irgendwas brauchbares zurück.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (2. Mai 2009)

Ich hab in 90 % aller Fälle nicht gemerkt, dass ich gebufft wurde. Oo
Und wenn ichs doch mal gemerkt habe, hab ich einfach nur zurückgebufft falls es möglich war. 
Einerseits bin ich zu faul um "danke" zu flüstern (meistens laufen die Leute ja weiter und warten nicht bis man sich bedankt... :> Da käme /s viel zu spät.), 
andererseits ist ein Danke-Makro auch nicht das Wahre. 

Wenn ich jemandem wirklich dankbar bin, dann tue ichs doch nicht mit einem billigen Makro ab.


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Mai 2009)

Ach so´n "Danke"-Makro ist nicht verkehrt.... zumindest damals als man noch sehr viel im Vorbeigehen gebufft wurde.
Aber keine Ahnung wie´s zur Zeit so ist. Ich hab mich aber häufig mal irgendwo an den Wegrand gestellt und alles was vorbei lief gebufft.
Aber es gab tatsächlich immer mal einzelne Idioten, die den Buff gleich wieder entfernt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (2. Mai 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Ich hab in 90 % aller Fälle nicht gemerkt, dass ich gebufft wurde. Oo
> Und wenn ichs doch mal gemerkt habe, hab ich einfach nur zurückgebufft falls es möglich war.
> Einerseits bin ich zu faul um "danke" zu flüstern (meistens laufen die Leute ja weiter und warten nicht bis man sich bedankt... :> Da käme /s viel zu spät.),
> andererseits ist ein Danke-Makro auch nicht das Wahre.
> ...


Geht ja auch mehr darum, dass das eine nette Geste ist. Das ist wie wenn jemand dir nach dem Niesen "gesundheit" wünscht und du "danke" sagst. Bist ja ned wirklich dankbar aber sagst es halt


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Geht ja auch mehr darum, dass das eine nette Geste ist. Das ist wie wenn jemand dir nach dem Niesen "gesundheit" wünscht und du "danke" sagst. Bist ja ned wirklich dankbar aber sagst es halt



war da nich mal sowas im knigge, dass derjenige der geniest ( oder genossen?) hat sich für die störung entschuldigen muss?


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> war da nich mal sowas im knigge, dass derjenige der geniest ( oder genossen?) hat sich für die störung entschuldigen muss?


Sich für etwas entschuldigen was man nicht (oder kaum) kontrollieren kann? Naja, wenn man aus Versehen jemandem ein Messer in den Hals rammt, dann wäre eine Entschuldigung vielleicht angebracht... wegen der Flecken, aber doch nicht beim Niesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (2. Mai 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Sich für etwas entschuldigen was man nicht (oder kaum) kontrollieren kann? Naja, wenn man aus Versehen jemandem ein Messer in den Hals rammt, dann wäre eine Entschuldigung vielleicht angebracht... wegen der Flecken, aber doch nicht beim Niesen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.knigge.de/themen/kommunikation/niesen-3735.htm

wo wir grad vom Danke fürs buffen und "gut erzogen" reden :-P


----------



## Larmina (2. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> http://www.knigge.de/themen/kommunikation/niesen-3735.htm
> 
> wo wir grad vom Danke fürs buffen und "gut erzogen" reden :-P


Oooh mein Got... ich werd alt... als ich klein war hieß es immer noch man sagt "Gesundheit". Ich hab so die vermutung das Kniggezeug ist wie die Rechtschreibung: Alle 2 Jahre wird alles komplett über den Haufen geworden


----------



## Black Cat (2. Mai 2009)

"Danke fürs Buffen".... ehm wozu soll die ganze diskusion hier nochmal gut sein?....

gebuffed wird bei mir ausschlieslich nach betreten einer instanz und wenn sich umbedingt mal jemand "hin legen muste" an sonsten nicht! auser jemand von meiner f liste buffed mich... rebuff und so auserdem wozu sollen buffs großartig gut sein wenn man nicht in instanz / raid ist, wow ist doch so einfach geworden das man nicht mal mehr in raids buffs benötigt ><, von daher... danke fürs buffen? wtf geh weg und lass mich in ruhe oder hab ich gefragt?

PS: bekommt man im realem leben was um sonst oder von allein? nein.


----------



## Tazmal (2. Mai 2009)

auf bestimmten servern und leuten verlange ich das teilweise sogar, wenn ich als magier buffe oder nen tisch stelle kann man da auch höfflich danach fragen.

Leider kommt die höfflichkeit in wow immer etwas zu kurz, die meisten ziehen ego ihr ding durch und schreiben lieber garnix.

Auf fragen wie "wann gibts eigentlich buffs" oder "wo bleibt der tisch" raegiere ich meist überhaupt nicht, so nicht !


----------



## Tazmal (2. Mai 2009)

Black schrieb:


> PS: bekommt man im realem leben was um sonst oder von allein? nein.




miesser vergleich, setzen 6 sag ich dazu nur!

WoW hat nicht einen funken realität !


----------



## Psychopatrix (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bedanke mich und Buffe zurück.
Meist kriegt man sogar positive resonanz zurück fürs bedanken da es scheinbar selten ist....


Naja Laut den Umfragewerten ... ich denke die 35% die Ja schreiben Stimmen etwa auch ... wen man net gerade Chinafarmer bufft ;-)


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (2. Mai 2009)

für ein danke sollte immer die zeit da sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LXFlyer (2. Mai 2009)

da stimme ich Tikume zu.

wenn jemand mich im vorbei gehen bufft, braucht er kein Dank dafür erwarten.
wenn ich dran sterbe, weil ich mich übernommen habe, habe ich was gelernt. ein Buff verschleiert in dem Moment meine Grenzen.

obwohl es auch Situationen gibt, in denen ich nur schnell was farmen oder größeren Gegner allein erledigen will. da freue und bedanke ich mich schon für die Hilfe.


----------



## markbergs94 (2. Mai 2009)

wofür diese frage ?
wenn so etwas kommt sagt jeder eh das netteste-.-


----------



## Ryoken (2. Mai 2009)

Kommt auf den Buff an.

Wenn ich mitm Krieger Int oder mitm Hexer SDM bekomme, komm ich vor lauter wundern meist nicht dazu noch ein danke los zu werden bevor der "Buffer" wieder außer Sicht ist. (und ja...das kommt wirklich vor)

Bei "sinnvollen" Buffs hingegen /danke

Ryo


----------



## Slow0110 (2. Mai 2009)

Die einzigen, die sich bei mir nicht bedanken, wenn ich mal Buffe, sind die Hordler.
Denn ich mach mir immer den Scherz, das ich sie per gedankenkontrolle buffe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (2. Mai 2009)

Inner Gruppe vor einer Inze bedanke ich mich NICHT, erstmal isses da logisch und selbstverständlich dass gebufft wird und zweitens fände ich die Bedankungs-Orgie da auch recht albern wenn 5/10/25 Leute anfangen, sich gegenseitig zu bedanken für alles, da ist ja ne Viertelstunde weg ^^.

Alleine der freien Wildbahn bedanke ich mich sehr wohl, bin dafür Leuten sogar schon hinterher gerannt. Höflichkeit und so.


----------



## BlackBirdone (2. Mai 2009)

Ich setze Buffen von andern Spielern vorraus! (Hexer)

und es ärgert wenn man wenn 5 Palas dabei ist nur SDK bekommen hat die anderen daran erinntert vllt mal zu buffen.

Kann aber vorkommen das ab und an mal ein Danke rüerschneit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wenn ich mitm Krieger Int oder mitm Hexer SDM bekomme, komm ich vor lauter wundern meist nicht dazu noch ein danke los zu



Hexer mit TW brauchen auch SDM und meist sind ja genug Palas bei, da SDM wieder ein paar ATT für die TW geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mister-Loki (2. Mai 2009)

Also ein /danke gibts eigentlich immer.
Ist doch eine nette Geste... warum sollte man sich dafür nicht bedanken, auch wenns
nur ein Klick ist. Ein /danke-Makro für eine bessere Welt (oW)


----------



## Vizard (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich beim Questen gebufft werde wird zurückgebufft oder bedankt aber auch nicht immer wäre mir zu blöd mich bei jedem zu bedanken.
In einer Instanz hingegen ist es wirklich selbstverständlich das man gebufft wird da sag ich sicher nicht bitte und danke für nen buff.

Soviel dazu von mir.

MfG Vizard


----------



## fraudani (2. Mai 2009)

Also ich persönlich sehe mich nicht gezwungen jemandem zu danken, wenn der mich ungefragt in freier Wildbahn buffed. Oft krieg ich das gar nicht mal sofort mit, weil ich gerade am Questen bin oder anderweitig abgelenkt. Und wenn das einer macht, wenn ich gerade sinnlos im AH oder in der Bank stehe, sehe ich da eigentlich erst recht keinen Grund.

Besonders gut kommen Intelligenzbuffs, wenn man als Feraldruide in Katzengestalt durch die Gegend rennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja, ich buffe manchmal auch ungefragt irgendwelche Leute. Aber ich erwarte weder ein danke noch einen re-buff, war ja schließlich meine Entscheidung.


PS: manchmal werde ich von low-lvl Spielern gebuffed. Das sehe ich dann als "freundliche" Bitte auch gebuffed zu werden, was ich im Regelfall dann auch mache.


----------



## faraway (2. Mai 2009)

Ich bedanke mich nicht. Ich klicke hektisch in der Gegend herum um herauszufinden, was ich da eigentlich von wem bekommen habe und überlege, womit ich sinnvoll zurückbuffen könnte und welches der vielen bunten Icons das nochmal war. 

Gleichzeitig rennen und buffen geht auch irgendwie gar nicht, aber man hat mir versichert, dass das nur Übungssache ist.


----------



## Anburak-G (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mit Dudu oder Mage unterwegs bin, Buff ich eh meistens was mir vor die Nase kommt^^

Danke ist zwar nett, aber nicht unbedingt nötig.... Bekomme ja auch regelmässig buffs wenn ich am farmen bin.


----------



## nixahnung (2. Mai 2009)

mein pala buffed so ziemlich alles was in seiner riechweite ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich nur wenn er auf´s schiff wartet etc., oder im vorbeigehen (was ja nun schon etliche lvl nicht mehr ist).
ein DANKE erwarte ich nicht, ich mach´s doch freiwillig! (und mir gefällt die animation immer noch!)!


----------



## Ayi (2. Mai 2009)

also ich selbst buffe fremde Leute eher selten wenn ich mit dem Main unterwegs bin. Wasserwandeln und Wasseratmung sind nur in den seltesten Fällen sinnvoll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich hingegen mit dem Mage oder Druiden Twink unterwegs bin, buff ich die Leute dann öfter mal, ohne dafür ein Danke zu erwarten, einfach nur so.

Wenn ich gebufft werde, dank ich dann aber schon, zumindest sofern ich es mitkriege. Es ist auch schon öfter mal vorgekommen, dass ich in meine Buffleiste schaue und mich frage: "Huch, seit wann hab ich denn MDW?" (oder was auch immer) ^^


----------



## Cloze (2. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab ja nicht drum gebeten. Wenn buffe ich zurück, das wars dann.



.... Stehst du an deinem Geburtstag auch mit Geschenken in der Hand da und du bist dir zu Schade Danke zu sagen?

"Ich habe nicht drum gebeten","Ich wollte das ja nicht" sind derbst Kiddyantworten. Sowas hört man eigentlich nicht von normalen halbwegs klardenkenen Leuten. Naja...

/flame me


----------



## IIIFireIII (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich  von irgendwem gebufft werde. bedanke ich mich natürlich.
Der Spruch mit dem "nicht darum gebeten, also kein danke" hinkt ja wohl sehr. -.-
Das sind dann wohl auch die Leute, die im RL auf der Straße jemanden nicht zurück grüßen, wenn sie gegrüßt worden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belwár (2. Mai 2009)

keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Is aber auch kein Problem sofern nich "oom".

Was ich aber gar nicht mag sind die, die wild um dich herumspringen und dann andauernd buff schreien. Wie an der Theke, der der am lautesten Schreit bekommt zuletzt.
Als Magier genauso. Wenn man nur noch als mobilen Wasserspender mitläuft , machts mir keinen Spass mehr. 
Genauso wenig geht wenn man von einem Flummi Zergling vorgeworfen bekommt, man könnte nicht anständig heilen. 

In den Fällen gibts gar nichts von mir.


----------



## Geige (2. Mai 2009)

wer mich buffed bekommt ein thx und meistens auch noch einen
buff zurück!


----------



## Syrras (2. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde es bezeichnend das Palas überwiegend darauf bestehen das man sich auch für ungefragte Buffs bedankt...
Wenn mein Char das Buffen zuläßt tue ich es kostenlos und ohne Anspruch dafür gehuldigt zu werden.
Ich buffe im vorbeilaufen.
Wenn ich gebuffed were während ich nicht in Bewegung bin (ergo: nix dringendes zu tun habe), bedanke ich mich gerne dafür, aber infight, sorry nein Danke.
Entweder gehts auch ohne den Buff (pick your fights), oder man läuft zur Leiche.
Ein lebensrettender Heal ist selten(verteilen mein Schami und meine Druiden gerne, auch wenn man dann PvP geflagged wird...).

Erschreckend finde ich die Einstellung in Inzen nicht zu Buffen, so einem meiner puren DD´s passiert.
Nach einem (passiert ihr nicht oft) von der Heilerin verursachten Wipe wurde Recount gepostet, da mein DD vorne war gabs von beiden Palas in der Grupe keinen Segen mehr, weder Könige noch Macht, auch auf eine freundliche Bitte hin nicht.


----------



## Bluheim (2. Mai 2009)

ich bedanke mich nur, wenn ich danach gefragt habe ^^


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich überhaupt mitbekomme das ich gebufft wurde. Wenn ich chatte, im ah was nachschau oder grade telefonier/afk bin, dann seh ich nicht immer gleich das ich von iwem gebufft wurde, meistens buff ich zurück oder wenns leute sind die ich kenne sag ich schonmal danke, bei ,,wildfremden'' kanns schon sein das ich mal nichts sage, da ich ja nicht danach gefragt habe.


----------



## LeetoN2k (2. Mai 2009)

Ich finde so sachen total übertireben.
Danke fürnen Buff, Rezz oder sonstiges zusagen. Manche aus meiner Gilde rasten ziemlich aus und drohten mir schon mit Gildenkick, nur weil ich 2 Freunde angespuckt habe.. o_O DASN EMOTE MAN


----------



## Syrras (2. Mai 2009)

Aber den Schneeball darfste schon fürs Achivement werfen, oder?

Meine DK sieht mit Hasenohren auch ziemlich bescheuert aus, wen juckts?


----------



## Blutlos (2. Mai 2009)

Ich danke für Buffs (wenn ich es mitbekomme und den Spieler noch ins target kriege) und/oder buffe zurück.

Wenn mir jemand für einen Buff dankt oder mich zurückbufft, freue ich mich. Wenn nicht, auch gut.

Aufwand oder nicht, es ist eine reine Frage der Höflichkeit.


----------



## ThoWeib (2. Mai 2009)

[X] Manchmal,

wenn ich bemerke, das mich jemand gebufft hat, und der Buff grade passt, gibt's ein Danke.

Für die "Ich buffe alles, was mir vor die Füße kommt, gleich, ob der Buff sinnvoll ist oder nicht"-Fraktion gibt's meist kein Danke.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (2. Mai 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Geht ja auch mehr darum, dass das eine nette Geste ist. Das ist wie wenn jemand dir nach dem Niesen "gesundheit" wünscht und du "danke" sagst. Bist ja ned wirklich dankbar aber sagst es halt


Das ist wieder etwas anderes. 
Wenn ich ein "Gesundheit" mit "Danke" erwidere ist das eine Angewohnheit.
Was hat eine Person, die mich im vorbeigehen gebufft hat, bitteschön von meinem "Danke" als Makro?
Ich weiß nicht... Vielleicht liegt das dadran, dass ich das selbst auch von keinem erwarte (zumindest nicht wenn ich jemanden einfach mal so gebufft habe). 
Egal ob als nette Geste oder als wirkliche Dankbarkeit (bei einem Buff, haha).
Wenn ich einem Menschen etwas gutes tue, mach ichs ja nicht um ein "Danke" zu bekommen, sondern weil mir wirklich danach ist. Oo
Höflichkeit ist zwar wichtig, aber man sollte das Wort auch nicht so abnutzen. Leute, die sich nach jeder Kleinigkeit bedanken empfinde ich selber als nervig. 


Ich buffe eigentlich auch alle Leute, die mich danach fragen... (sofern ich nicht gerade über 9000 Gegener an mir kleben habe)
Da kommt es aber wirklich drauf an wie man mich fragt. Da fällt mir eine Geschichte ein...

Die kleine Zeo hüpft fröhlich durch die Gegend und smitet munter vor sich hin. Plötzlich kommen ihr zwei Blutelfen-Paladine entgegen.
/s Paladin Nr. 1: buff mal ausdauer pls
Oh, er hat "pls" gesagt. Warum auch nicht? Hab sie gebufft und wollte mich wieder diesen komischen Dingern in Nethersturm widmen. 
/s Paladin Nr 2: mach ma noch wille
/s Zeo: hab ich nicht. 
...antwortete ich wahrheitsgetreu. 
/s Paladin Nr. 2: lol wtf bist kein shadow oda was? omg...l2p

Oo
...
*facepalm*

Keine weiteren Fragen, euer Ehren. 
Ich hab mich einfach umgedreht und bin gegangen. 


Bei direkten Anfragen nach Buffs finde ich ein "Danke" nicht verkehrt. ;>


----------



## Syrras (2. Mai 2009)

Naja, Priester haben ein Gedächtnis wie Elefanten, die zwei Bolzen buffste sicher nicht wieder.

Andere sind vllt. weniger...Paladinisch?


----------



## Hotgoblin (2. Mai 2009)

Bedanke mich jedesmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meerp (2. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du etwas für deinen Buff verlangst solltest Du Leute vielleicht nicht ungefragt buffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er hat ja nicht gesagt, dass er was verlangt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ganz ehrlich ein danke oder thx wäre nicht zuviel verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (2. Mai 2009)

also sagen wirs mal so ich bedanke mich nur in ini´s oder raids für die buffs ansonsten 
in städte oder so nie ab und an kommen auch buffs die mich nerven wie z.b. der vom 
dk das man über wasser reiten und laufen kann naja willste mal in nen see oder so tauchen 
erstmal buff weg machn -,-
naja soviel dazu viel spaß beim drüber lesen XD


----------



## 1234black (2. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mich immer bedankt wenn ich gebufft wurde sei es als mage oder Pala
beim rezzen hab ich mich auch immer bedankt


----------



## sTereoType (2. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> also sagen wirs mal so ich bedanke mich nur in ini´s oder raids für die buffs ansonsten
> in städte oder so nie ab und an kommen auch buffs die mich nerven wie z.b. der vom
> dk das man über wasser reiten und laufen kann naja willste mal in nen see oder so tauchen
> erstmal buff weg machn -,-
> naja soviel dazu viel spaß beim drüber lesen XD


wieso sollte man denn den dk buff eisige pfade wegmachen? mittlerweile wird doch bei vermeindlichen fallschaden der buff auch aufgelöst und um zu tauchen eifnach kamera nach unten neigen und abtauchen, das geht auch mit buff.


----------



## Cellien (2. Mai 2009)

Ich sage nichts, weil ichs eh nicht mitbekomm, und wenn, dann tu ich so als würde ich es nicht mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dauert viel zu lange den Char anzuklicken, und hab kb mit den Leuten zu reden. Emote will ich auch nit, naja, die machens ja nicht um nen Dank zu bekommen?


----------



## fraudani (5. Mai 2009)

Cloze schrieb:


> .... Stehst du an deinem Geburtstag auch mit Geschenken in der Hand da und du bist dir zu Schade Danke zu sagen?
> 
> "Ich habe nicht drum gebeten","Ich wollte das ja nicht" sind derbst Kiddyantworten. Sowas hört man eigentlich nicht von normalen halbwegs klardenkenen Leuten. Naja...
> 
> /flame me



Ähm, das ist ein etwas ungünstiger Vergleich. Im Regelfall wissen wildfremde Menschen nicht, wann man Geburtstag hat und drücken einem auch nicht im vorbei rennen ein Geschenk in die Hand. Mal davon abgesehen, dass man wirklich ein Geburtstagsgeschenk nicht mit einem "popeligen" Buff in einem Spiel vergleichen kann. 

Ich persönlich sehe das jetzt zwar nicht unbedingt so drastisch, aber wenn man böse wäre, könnte man auf die Idee kommen, es auch als Kiddykram zu bezeichnen, wenn jemand Geburtstagsgeschenke mit ingame buffen vergleicht oder durch die (Spiel-)Welt hüpft und jeden freudestrahlend buffed und dann zutiefst beleidigt ist, wenn man ihm nicht ebenso freudestrahlend ein dankeschön hinterher jubelt.


----------



## Stevesteel (5. Mai 2009)

ich buffe auch gerne im vorbeilaufen, wenn derjenige sich nicht bedankt, flüstere ich ihn an, daß er den Buff wegklicken soll! 
Ja, so mache ich das, seitdem huldigen mir alle und machen /knien + /kriechen, wenn ich sie buffe.
Alles eine Frage der Erziehung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (5. Mai 2009)

Man stelle sich einen 25er Raid vor, wo sich jeder der gebufft wurde, bei dem jeweiligen der gebufft hat bedankt.


----------



## Trust78 (5. Mai 2009)

Ich bedanke mich eigentlich immer wenn ich es mitbekomme wer es war.
Kleines danke tut niemand weh und der andere freut sich


----------



## Pcasso (5. Mai 2009)

ist leider keine selbstverständlichkeit (ich buffe egal wo ich bin ,auch im bg, prinzipiell ausdauer, schatten und wille) 3 kerzen??? wayne...

ich bedanke mich INZWISCHEN auch immer wenn ich nen intbuff oder so bekomme.....
einige sind echt mal sehr geizig, aber ich mein, wer kann es ihnen verübeln, mana ist echt verdammt teuer und man bekommt es nicht an jeder ecke geschenkt, die müsse nschon sparsam sein.
gerade magier müssen da sehr bedenklich mit umgehen, ich seh das halt so....wasser wächst ja nicht auf bäumen ..... von daher


----------



## Sethia (5. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich einen Buff in freier Wildbahn erhalte kommt ein kurzes /danke und wenn der "Buffer" vor mir steht bekommt er auch einen Buff zurück. 

Ich selbst buffe nicht wild durch die Gegend, weil es irgendwie sinnlos ist - nur LowLevel bekommen dagegen was wenn mir einer vor die Füsse läuft... bedanken brauchen sie sich dafür aber nicht.

In Gruppen/Schlachtzügen ist buffen für mich eine Selbstverstândlichkeit... ich will mich nicht für jeden Buff bedanken und auch keines erhalten. Wenn sich jemand weigert einen lächerlichen Buff zu vergeben sollte er die Gruppe verlassen bzw. ich als Heiler schiebe ihn ans Ende meiner Prioritätsliste - was meistens zum Tod führt. Wenn er sich dann beschwert wieso kein Heal ankam, dann musste ich so "ungebufft" besser haushalten. *rofl


----------



## Technocrat (5. Mai 2009)

Ich /salutiere dann. Sieht bei meiner plattengepanzerten Schönheit immer schön schneidig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (5. Mai 2009)

> und wenn du gerade keinen char mit buffs hast???
> 
> ich denke mal ein danke ist nicht zu viel verlangt...





Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du etwas für deinen Buff verlangst solltest Du Leute vielleicht nicht ungefragt buffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Wenn ich vorher drum gebeten habe, dann bedanke ich mich natürlich. Aber wenn mich jemand im Vorbeigehen buffed, dann ist das seine Entscheidung, aber nicht mein Wunsch und meine Bitte.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (5. Mai 2009)

eher nervig ist, dass man aufm schlachtfeld (vor beginn) die loite zum buffen auffordern muss -.-


----------



## Thewizard76 (5. Mai 2009)

Bei mir ist es meistens so das derjenige der Buffed auch schon wieder weg ist bevor ich ihn anwählen kann aum ein Emote anzuklicken


----------



## dergrossegonzo (5. Mai 2009)

Ne

Es sagt auch nie einer am Ende "Hey, gut getankt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Buffen ist - ausser in BGs - eine absolute Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## Phash (5. Mai 2009)

ich buffe zurück und / oder /thanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meistens buffe ich aber und krieg dann /thanks oder nen rebuff


----------



## Syrras (5. Mai 2009)

Gut getanked heißt meistens gleich für die nächste Inze/ den nächsten Run angefragt zu werden...


----------



## Shubunki (5. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab ja nicht drum gebeten. Wenn buffe ich zurück, das wars dann.




Sorry, aber find ich voll die sch..einstellung!  ... Es ist doch nur freundlich gemeint, wenn Dich einer buffed.. dann kann man doch nach den Regeln des allgemeinen Umgangs sich eben bedanken.. meiner Meinung nach selbst dann, wenn ich den Buff nicht benötige. Genau diese Einstellung ist es meiner Meinung nach, die den mittlerweile schlechten schlechten Ruf von Wow ausmacht.


----------



## MrGimbel (5. Mai 2009)

Shubunki schrieb:


> Sorry, aber find ich voll die sch..einstellung!  ... Es ist doch nur freundlich gemeint, wenn Dich einer buffed.. dann kann man doch nach den Regeln des allgemeinen Umgangs sich eben bedanken.. meiner Meinung nach selbst dann, wenn ich den Buff nicht benötige. Genau diese Einstellung ist es meiner Meinung nach, die den mittlerweile schlechten schlechten Ruf von Wow ausmacht.



Das ist doch totaler Quatsch! Wenn jemand an mir vorbei rennt und mir nen Buff gibt, ist der doch schon längst weg, bis ich merke, wer das war. Wenn er ein Danke haben möchte, kann er ja stehen bleiben.

Wenn ich einen Spieler in Bedrängnis sehe, bekommt der von mir Heilung und wenn das nicht reicht,  steig ich in den kampf ein und zieh ihm ein paar mobs vom Leib. Ich lass ihn sicherlich nicht sterben. Ich verlange dafür auch kein Danke, auch wenn das eigentlich immer kommt, genauso bedanke ich mich, wenn mir jemand den Arsch rettet. 
Das einzige was ich nach solchen Aktionen erwarte, ist das der/die sich anderen gegenüber ebenso verhält.


----------



## Shubunki (5. Mai 2009)

genau.. es geht auch nicht ums verlangen, sondern ums tun. Im RL bedanke ich mich doch auch, wenn einer mir was gute tut


----------



## spacekeks007 (5. Mai 2009)

hab nicht drum gebeten gebufft zu werden wenn ich irgendwo herumrenne und dann hat der jednige auch kein dank oder etc zu erwarten ausser er sieht das man kurz vor dem verrecken ist und er hilft einem dann kann man ihm danken aber ansnnsten nicht nach gefragt keine dank


----------



## Shubunki (5. Mai 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> hab nicht drum gebeten gebufft zu werden wenn ich irgendwo herumrenne und dann hat der jednige auch kein dank oder etc zu erwarten ausser er sieht das man kurz vor dem verrecken ist und er hilft einem dann kann man ihm danken aber ansnnsten nicht nach gefragt keine dank



aso.. und wenn dir einer ungefragt gold schenkt, lehnst du das auch ab.. oder bedankst Dich zumindest nciht


----------



## noidic (5. Mai 2009)

Wenn mich jemand im Vorbeigehen ungefragt bufft, bekomme ich das eigetnlich nie mit und bedanke mich entsprechend auch nicht. Wenn ich nach einem Buff frage dann schon.


----------



## Lokibu (5. Mai 2009)

Lol was für Diskussionen.

Kurz und bündig. Das ist einfach eine Erziehungsfrage. Ihr könnt gerne alle schreiben was ihr macht, aber ne Diskussion darüber ist sinnfrei, denn jeder wird anderster erzogen.

Ich persönlich kriege nie mit wer mich bufft.. deshalb naja...


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Mai 2009)

./kiss muss reichen als Dankeschön :b


----------



## HGVermillion (5. Mai 2009)

Normal immer bedanken, außer ich bekomme es nicht mit, ich hab selber immer gerne Buffs verteilt, nur bekahm man bei Unterwasseratmung und Unsichtbarkeit entdecken meisten nichts zurück. ^^


----------



## Allysekos (5. Mai 2009)

Wenn man will dankt man,schließlich nutzen buffs eigentlich nicht viel


----------



## Solonvomwald (5. Mai 2009)

In der Regel bemerke ich gar nicht, dass ich gebufft werde, wenn ich unterwegs bin.

Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich, das wilde in der Gegend herumgebuffe ist doch nicht anderes als dass diejenigen zeigen wollen, wie toll sie doch sind. Das unterstütze ich sicher nicht noch durch ein /danke. Diejenigen, die sich darüber beschweren, wenn sie kein /danke für einen Buff bekommen, gehören für mich eindeutig dazu.

Jemand, der mir hilft, bekommt selbstverständlich ein /danke von mir, egal ob es nötig war oder nicht.

In der Gruppe bedanke ich mich genau so weinig, wie ich es erwarte wenn ich buffe. Das ist einfach selbstverständlich.


----------



## Pusillin (5. Mai 2009)

ich bedanke mich immer.
machmal passiert es aber, dass ich es gar nicht merke, wenn ich beschäftigt oder desktop bin, 
dann sehe ich nur die buffs und merke, dass mich jemand bebufft hat (an andren rängen/zaubern).
gegebenfalls buffe ich auch zurück.
habe ja angekreuzt.


----------



## T2roon (5. Mai 2009)

ich buffe zurück das soviel heisst wie danke


----------



## Pamela1 (5. Mai 2009)

Ich sag mal so wenns mir grade auffällt bedanke ich mich fix oder buffe zurück je nachdem welche chars ich grad online hab und was ich bzw. ob ich was buffen kann. Oftmals ist es auch einfach so, dass ich sowas erst viel später merke weil ich grad mit schreiben, lesen, kämpfen etc beschäftigt bin und es einfach nicht merke. Aber grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung sollte jemand nicht erwarten, dass ein danke zurückkommt - es hat ihn ja niemand drum gebeten ^^


----------



## eaglestar (5. Mai 2009)

Na klar bedankt man sich.
Meist aber nur mit einem Druck auf die Leertaste.


Gruß   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (5. Mai 2009)

Bei große Buffs JA bei low Buffs NEIN!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (5. Mai 2009)

kommt drauf an im bg eigentlich nicht da es ja zum wohl von alle beiträgt, im rest der welt eigentlich immer solange ich ned afk bin ^^


----------



## Harloww (5. Mai 2009)

Hab nicht viel zu buffen als Krieger/Schamane/Schurke.

Hihihi


----------



## *Quicksilver* (5. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab ja nicht drum gebeten. Wenn buffe ich zurück, das wars dann.


Ich wette du spielst ein Rogue und buffst fleißig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Mai 2009)

ich kann als krieger nich buffen aber ich bedanke mich immer fürs buffen


----------



## ciaz (5. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es SELBSTVERSTAENDLICH, dass alle Leute vor Bosskaempfhen gebufft werden und finde es eher mies von den Buffern, wenn man selbst hinter den Buffs herrennen darf.. Im Gegenzug sollte man es beim Trash bis zum naechsten Boss aber auch unterbinden staendig nach neuen Buffs zu schreien, falls man nach dem 3. Tod durch Aggro beim Trash wieder gerezzt wurde und der Heiler deswsegen eh schon wieder 3k Mana weniger hat.

Nichtsdesto trotz bedanke ich mich je nach Situation für die Buffs, aber bestimmt nicht grundsaetzlich vor jedem Boss, wofuer meiner Meinung nach Antwort "1" steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe also "Manchmal" gewaehlt.


----------



## Gerti (5. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich um den Buff gebeten habe ja.
Sonst nein, weil der auch meist zuschnell wieder weg ist oder ichs nicht bemerke...
Außerdem, wie oft muss man sich dann bedanken... wenn ich langeweile habe buffe ich alles, was mir über den weg rennt mit Unterwasseratmung zb.

Kurz gesagt: Wenn ich drum bitte ja, sonst nein


----------



## KinayFeelwood (5. Mai 2009)

Kommt auf meine Laune an...
Wenn ich gute laune hab rebuff + danke
Normale halt rebuff (und vielleicht auch nen thx)
und bei schlechter laune nimma nen rebuff


----------



## Voldemôrd (5. Mai 2009)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> ich kann als krieger nich buffen aber ich bedanke mich immer fürs buffen


Schlacht+befehlsruf =)


----------



## Frostnova (5. Mai 2009)

buffen in wow ist ja kein beinbruch. ich war 2 jahre prophet/hierophant in l2. da lernt man schnell ein danke/bitte zu schätzen =)


----------



## Vink! (5. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mal wieder am Zeppelin von Orgrimmar stehe, lass' ich auch meist meinen 'Mitwartenden' eine Seelenstärke, einen Schattenschutz und nen Göttlichen Wille über sie wandern. (Ich hab' mich auch immer gefreut wenn ich einen Buff erhalten hab   )
Bei der Vielzahl der Spieler erhalte ich immer ein: _'Thx, Danke, Danke dir, Vielen Dank o.ä.' _. 
Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich es nicht erwarte. 

Zu mir: Ja, wenn ich es bemerk', dass mir gerade jemand einen Buff rübergschoben hat, dann hau ich meine 3 Buffs auf ihn 'drauf und schreib ein kurzes: _'Dankeschön  '_ in den Chat.

Liebe Grüße,
Vink!


----------



## mookuh (5. Mai 2009)

Ich bedanke mich immer mit /danke ,solange ich den Spieler noch erwische...


----------



## M3g4s (5. Mai 2009)

Ich gebe mir grundsätzlich Mühe mich zu bedanken, aber manchmal merke ich es erst später, dass ich gebufft wurde z.B. wenn ich gerade im Kampf war... deswegen habe ich Manchmal angekreuzt


----------



## -Darxx (5. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich spiele einen Priester und es kommt auch sehr auf die Situation an. Wenn ich zum Beispiel nach einem bestimmten buff frage, (pala buffs z.B.) dann bedanke ich mich. Oder wenn mich wer vergessen hat zu buffen und ich ihn darum bitte, dann ja. Aber in der Anfangsfase wenn jeder buffs raushaut, dann nicht unbedingt.


----------



## NewMajinBoo (5. Mai 2009)

also wenn ichs mitbekomm buff ich immer dankbar unendlicher atem und unsichtbarkeit entdecken zurück, zumindest bei leuten die ich kenn. ansonsten bedank ich mich manchmal, andere male isses mir auch wieder zu stressig
dafür bin ich dann hin und wieder mal so nett und verbinde jemanden der gerade am kämpfen is uns schwierigkeiten hat oder nehm ihm dann ein paar mobs ab. wie schon gesgat wurde, wow ist ein spiel miteinander, da gehört sowas für mcih einfach dazu


----------



## Sir Wagi (6. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich irgendwo durch die Pampa laufe und mich buffed jemand, dann bedanke ich mich in der Regel ...

Im Raid bedanke ich mich nich ... Erwarte auch kien Danke vom Tank für den Schurkenhandel ^^

Und in Dalaran sag ich auch nich danke, kein Bock zu schauen, wer das überhaupt war *lol* ...


----------



## ChAzR (6. Mai 2009)

Ich buffe sie alle!
^^ 
die netten
die miese-Peter
und 
die die nie was sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich freut man sich jedesmal über ein danke. Das ist menschlich. Aber ist es nötig sich für sowas zu bedanken? ich für meinen Teil tu es auch. Aus höflichkeit ^^ aber eig sehe ich es nicht als muss


----------



## skyline930 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich bedanke mich, und falls ich buffen kann, buffe ich auch zurück.


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Ich bedank mich eigentlich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyflander (6. Mai 2009)

im Raid ist mir das total egal aber wenn ich mitn twink unterwegs bin und mich bufft einer, dann buff ich zurück und bedanke mich fleisig =)


----------



## Lalalua (6. Mai 2009)

....also, in einer Ini gehe ich davon aus dass alle Grpmember gebufft werden und bedanken werde ich mich nicht, da das buffen der gesamten Grp zugute kommt und dies zu den Aufgaben der Leute gehört. Es sei denn, ich bitte um einen bestimmten Buff.
Stehe ich gerade iwo rum und bin am handeln, chatten oder sonst was und werde einfach gebufft, bedanke ich mich auch nicht da ich beim rumstehen, handeln, chatten keinen Vorteil durch den Buff bekomme. Außerdem bekommt man es eh kaum mit wer dich gerade mal so im vorbeilaufen bufft.

Liebe Grüße

Lalalua


----------



## Kennyxd (6. Mai 2009)

also entgegen der ersten posts bin ich von raids ausgegangen und nein da bedanke ich mich nie, buffe eh selbst genug


----------



## aixo (6. Mai 2009)

Wiso soll ich mich für Buffs bedanken? Wenn ich mich im Raid befinde, und der Mage halt kein Int buffen will, dann gehe ich halt früher oom und habe weniger Crit. Schlussendlich macht er sich selber einen Gefallen, wenn er mich bufft. Wenn ich randoms im Raid dabei habe, starte ich öfter mal, ohne dass jeder jeden Buff hat. a) sind die Bosse auch ohne Buffs machbar und b) mag ich doch nicht um Buffs bitten? Schliesslich stelle ich meine Totems auch auf und keiner bedankt sich.. zbsp fürs Mp5 Totem.. Das wird einfach erwartet. WF noch eher mal, vorallem als ele.. macht aber kein Sinn eigtl.

=)


----------



## Ekim (6. Mai 2009)

Es geht hier doch nicht um raids. Wenn ich unterwegs bin und jemand bufft mich, dann bedanke ich mich schon. Und das handhabe ich schon seit über 4 Jahren so.

Wenn ich mit einem Char unterwegs bin, der buffen kann und ich werde von einem PvP-geflagten gebufft und soll ihn zurückbuffen. Muss er lange warten. Hab da meine schlechten Erfahrungen auch vor 4 Jahren gemacht, als man bereits dadurch, dass einen die eigene Fraktion buffte PvP-geflagt war.

Leute die ich schon mal gebufft habe und die keine Etikette kennen, betteln beim nächsten mal vergebens, falls ich sie wiedererkenne.


----------



## Exomia (6. Mai 2009)

Also ich bedanke mich in ersterlinie *nicht*. Warum? Ganz einfach: Wenn ich durch die große weite Welt fliege/reite/laufe dann habe ich meist ein Ziehl! Ich möchte irgend wo hin oder ich bin am Farmen (was auch immer) Fakt ist ich bin beschäftigt und meistens zu faul um jemand an zu wispern wenn ich nichtmal weis wer es ist.

Stehe ich irgend wo gelangweilt rum und jemand kommt vorbei und bufft mich dann kommt von mir ein /danke und wenn es der Klasse von vorteil ist auch ein Intbuff zurück.

Es ist ja nicht so als ob ich nur darauf warte jemanden zu buffen oder von irgend jemanden gebufft zu werden.

Zu dem Thema vor rund 2 wochen bin ich gerade dabei etwas in der alten Welt zu farmen schwinge mich auf mein Mount und ziehe los da kommt ein Kleiner Plla daher und gibt mir einen 10 min Buff und zwar SDM. Naja ich habs ignoriert da ich weiter wollte. Da bekomme ich ein wisper:

Hey warte, buf mal pls Int

Auch das habe ich ignoriert da ich schon gefühlte 1000 mailen weg war...


----------



## Foobär (6. Mai 2009)

Buffe auch immer bisserl in der Gegend rum. Über ein "Danke" freue ich mich natürlich genauso wie ein reBuff. Lustig allerdings, wenn man in Tanaris zB dann den Unterwasseratmungsbuff von nem Hexer bekam :-)


----------



## sympathisant (6. Mai 2009)

meine standardantwort auf ungefragte buffs ... ;-)

und mein DK hat auch schon mal int bekommen. auch ne art von humor ..


----------



## Hautbaer (6. Mai 2009)

Daneth schrieb:


> Bedankt ihr euch wenn ihr gebufft werdet?
> Ich mein jetzt wenn einfach jemand vorbei kommt und euch "einfach so" Bufft.



Wenn ich net gerade afk hänge dann JA


----------

